# Ufergraben / Rohrkolbengürtel / Auenwiese / vielleicht ein Moor?



## Rhabanus (6. März 2016)

Hi,

es wird langsam ernst und das hier ist der vermutlich letzte Ausflug in ein "entferntes Thema" bevor ich demnächst den Spaten in die Hand nehme...

Querfeldein habe ich immer 2 Statements über Ufergräben gelesen:
- Verzichtet nicht auf einen Ufergraben
- Macht ihn ruhig etwas größer

Ich bin jetzt etwas in der Zwickmühle. Im NG Katalog sind herrliche Buntfotos von Ufergräben im Mai abfotografiert. Selbst habe ich in natura noch keinen gesehen, wo ich sofort gesagt hätte: Booaahhhh!!!

Einige neuangelegte NG Projekte habe ich mir angeschaut. Da sieht der UG dann ungefähr so aus:
  

Daher meine erste Bitte. Gibt es hier Ufergrabenfetischisten, deren UG über den Neubaustatus hinaus ist und die jeden Tag in Verzückung geraten, wenn sie an ihm vorbeiwandeln?

Mit folgendem Fachvortrag habe ich mich besonders beschäftigt:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/ufergraben-und-uferwall.1014/

Im Fachvortrag wurde auch hierhin verwiesen:
* defekter Link entfernt *
* defekter Link entfernt *
* defekter Link entfernt *

Und so habe ich das mal für meinen Fall adaptiert.

 
Unser Teich soll in PE gebaut werden. Als Ufer wird eine PE Platte vertikal gestellt.
Alle mir bekannten Ufergrabenversionen greifen nun nicht mehr, da ich keinen Uferwall mehr habe, der den Graben mit Wasser aus dem Teich versorgt.
Daher würde ich eine preiswerte PVC-Folie ausserhalb des Teiches verlegen. Auf eine Kapillarsperre würde ich komplett verzichten wollen. Der Ufergraben ist komplett autark. Wassernachfüllen - ja ich denke im Sommer komme ich nicht drumherum - könnte ich mir mit einem Versenkregner vorstellen. Den würde ich direkt am Uferbereich platzieren, damit das meiste Wasser gleich hier zur Verfügung steht. Weiter weg vom Ufer wird die Wiese immer trockener. Nymphaion empfielt sogar, die Folie der "feuchten Wiese" mit einer Grabegabel zu durchlöchern, damit es hier keine Staunässe gibt.

Natürlich habe ich wieder viele Fragen:
1. wie ist die nasse Wiese, bzw. der Ufergraben begehbar? Ist das wie eine Matschpfütze und ich sinke sofort ein? Vermutlich sollte ~1/3 der Uferfläche an (trockenen) Rasen angrenzen, damit man an verschiedenen Stellen an den Teich rankommt. Ich denke gerade an wilde Fange-spiele der Kinder ....
2. ist auf einer nassen WIese / feuchten Wiese Rasenmähen notwendig oder überlässt man das der Natur? (beim UG ist es mir klar, da wachsen schicke Blumen, aber das Wort "Wiese" impliziert, dass da hin und wieder die Sense ranmuss)
3. Moor. Da gibts diese Anleitungen mit den eingegrabenen umgedrehten Wasserbehältern die als Feuchte-Reservoir funktionieren sollen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem Moor? 

Ich versuche mal die nächsten Tage Fotos einzustellen. Im Garten liegen gerade diverse Schläuche zwecks Grundrissplanungen. Bis dahin freue ich mich schon auf erste Antworten / Erfahrungen...

Liebe Grüße
Michael


----------



## Tottoabs (6. März 2016)

Ein Ufergraben ist nach meiner Meinung dafür da, um Nährstoffe aus dem Teichwasser zu ziehen. Bei keiner Verbindung mit dem Teich, kann man vielleicht darauf verzichten.
Extra ein Sumpfbeet schützt vielleicht ein bisschen vor dem Eintrag von Boden. Sonst ist es doch nur Optik.


----------



## Annett (6. März 2016)

Moin, denke da verwechselt Tottoabs den Ufergraben mit einem Filtergraben.
Der erste zieht über die Matte nur Wasser aus dem Teich - klar, mit so viel Nährstoffen, wie halt gerade im Wasser gelöst sind.

Mit richtig viel Bewuchs zieht ein Ufergraben im Hochsommer und bei niedriger Luftfeuchtigkeit und / oder Wind ziemlich viel Wasser aus dem Teich. Da müsstest du schon täglich auffüllen und auch einen eher tiefen Graben anlegen, damit dieser nicht vollständig durchtrocknet, wo Pflanzen stehen, die das nicht so mögen.

Unser Ufergraben sieht nur im Frühjahr schön bunt aus. Er bräuchte viel mehr Pflege, also wie auch andere Blumenbeete, damit er so schön bunt wie am Anfang bleibt.
Den Rest des Jahres blüht hier und da mal etwas, es macht aber mehr den Eindruck eines grünen Randbereiches mit viel __ Rohrkolben. Ich greife da aber auch seit Jahren fast nicht mehr ein, da mir ein bisschen die Zeit fehlt.

Moor habe ich nicht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. März 2016)

Hi Michael,

ne Nasswiese ist wie der Name sagt mal mehr (bei langen Regenzeiten) oder weniger (nach langen Trockenphasen) wassergesättigt und man bekommt schon mal nasse Füße wenn man über so eine latscht.
Moorbeete haben hier ja einige, mich eingeschlossen. Hier kannste sehen wie das mit umgedrehten Behältern als Wasserspeicher gemeint ist

ach ja, so einfach draufrumlaufen sollte man weder auf ner künstlichen Nass- noch Feuchtwiese. Das führt schnell zu massiven Bodenverdichtungen

MfG Frank


----------



## ThorstenC (6. März 2016)

Ufergraben wie von Annett  beschrieben und Bilder in meinem Bautröt.
Wall.vom Teich zum Ufergraben 2cm höher als der Rand vom Ufergraben zum umgebenden Garten.

Stark wuchernde Pflanze  wie __ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben etc..
würde ich raushalten...
Ich habe  voriges Jahr mühsam schmalblättrigen Rohrkolben wieder rausgerissen...
Der kam überall raus...

Kies im Teich??

Viel Spass  beim Planen...

Ihr wart doch bei mir.....und hattet die Kamera im Auto gelassen..


----------



## Rhabanus (6. März 2016)

Hi Thorsten, paar kurze Antworten:
Du hattest glaube ich deinen Uferwall nach NG (also mit Ufermatte zum selbstständigen Nachspeisen) Bei mir wäre Teich und Ufergraben komplett losgelöst, da gibt es keine wasser-docht-mässige Verbindung.
Das mit den verschiedenen Höhenniveaus habe ich auf dem Radar.
In meiner Rohrkolbenbucht können sich die Pflanzen vermehren, wie sie wollen. Je mehr zugewachsen, um so besser und uriger. Wie gesagt, sie sind autark vom Teich.
Kies ist gleichzeitig meine Biologie. Dafür gibts dann keine Helix... (aber das passt hier jetzt nicht zum Threadthema...)


----------



## Rhabanus (7. März 2016)

Hier die versprochenen Bilder vom ausgelegten Gartenschlauch...
   
Ich habe mich mit meiner Frau geeinigt, dass der "linke" Bereich der "Kurzrasenbereich" bleibt, "rechts" vor der Pflaumenhecke kann ich mich mit den Ufergräben austoben. Ich habe da mal jetzt den Rohrkolbengürtel und die "Wiesen" eingezeichnet. So richtig überzeugt bin ich noch nicht, das sieht mir noch sehr schematisch aus. Andersherum bietet sich diese Grundstücksecke sehr gut an, dass die Natur da ein bisschen ihr eigenes Ding machen kann.

In diesem Bereich ist auch nachmittags dann Schatten. Ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob das eher vorteilhaft oder nachteilhaft ist für die Ufergräben...
  

Abschließend noch ein Bild von der NG-Planung vom letzten Sommer. NG hatte so einen Gang geplant, der mir grundsätzlich gefallen hatte:
 

Ich habe mal jetzt ne Rasenmäherbreite zwischen Teichufer und Rohrkolbengürtel Platz gelassen, damit ich um den Teich dann einmal rumkomme. 

Ein Moor habe ich jetzt platzmäßig nicht mehr hinbekommen. Vielleicht sollte ich mich auch nicht verzetteln und paar Dinge weniger machen und die dafür richtig ... 

Wer weitere frische Ideen hat: Her damit!!


----------



## misudapi (7. März 2016)

Hallo Michael,
hast du bei deinen Rohrkolbenbereich , nassen und feuchter Wiese an die Höhen der Pflanzen gedacht?
Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe wird __ Rohrkolben etwas höher. Wie weit siehtst du dann ab den Sommer den hinteren Teil? 
Spontan würde ich die Reihenfolge anderes herum machen. Also so, das man von deiner Terrasse aus betrachtet erst die nasse  und feuchte Wiese sieht und als Abschluss den Rohrkolbengürtel.
Und ich finde das mit den Schatten ist eher von Vorteil. Der geplante Teich liegt ja fast den ganzen Tag in der Sonne.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Rhabanus (7. März 2016)

Hi Susanne,
grundsätzlich hast du Recht. Der __ Rohrkolben soll schon ~ mannshoch werden.
Die Hauptansicht ist so, wie das Foto. Ich schaue also hauptsächlich auf die vordere Flanke dieses Gürtels.
Zweitens habe ich mich von meinen Beobachtungen in der Natur leiten lassen. Da steht der Rohrkolben mit seinen Füßen oft direkt im Wasser (ich würde also hier auch ein Bassin machen, in dessen Mitte die Pflanzen mit ~10...20cm Wasser überdeckt sind. Je mehr ich ins Umland gehe, um so trockener wird die Erde....

Was mir noch nicht so richtig gefällt ist, dass alles so in die Ecke gedrängt ist. Aber Frank meinte ja auch:


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ach ja, so einfach draufrumlaufen sollte man weder auf ner künstlichen Nass- noch Feuchtwiese. Das führt schnell zu massiven Bodenverdichtungen


Und ich denke, bei uns wird viel um den Teich gelaufen werden. Darum dann auch ein großer Umfang mit kurzem, "trockenen" Rasen.

Liebe Grüße
Michael


----------



## misudapi (7. März 2016)

hallo Michael,


Rhabanus schrieb:


> Da steht der __ Rohrkolben mit seinen Füßen oft direkt im Wasser (ich würde also hier auch ein Bassin machen, in dessen Mitte die Pflanzen mit ~10...20cm Wasser überdeckt sind. Je mehr ich ins Umland gehe, um so trockener wird die Erde....



Klar ist das so, aber da du ja auch gräbst, bestimmst du ja auch die Tiefe.
Irgendwie irritiert mich diese Reichenfolge, vorallen da du auch noch direkt hinter den "Wiesen" sofort das hohe Gestüb hast. 
Hin zu kommt noch das viele Pflanzen für diesen " Wiesenbereich" sonnenliebend sind. Mit den später höhen werdenden Rohrkolben haben diese Pflanzen dann von beiden Seiten mehr Schatten (evtl zu viel?). Aber da befrag mal unsere Profis dazu.

Um diese Bodenverdichtung zu vermeiden, würde ich mir einfach zwischendurch Pflanzringe mit Trittsteinen darauf reinsetzen. So das man mit großen Schritten und viel Gebücke auch mal den Bereich pflegen kann. Denn das wird irgendwann auf dich zukommen, fängt schon bein Einpflanzen an. 

Das was du da vor hast wird groß und ich hoffe du wirst uns regelmäsig informieren. 
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Rhabanus (10. März 2016)

misudapi schrieb:


> Pflanzen dann von beiden Seiten mehr Schatten (evtl zu viel?). Aber da befrag mal unsere Profis dazu.


*** Profis, hergehört!!   ***
Wieviel Sonne benötigen die Pflanzen der feuchten und nassen Wiese? Wie wirkt sich die Staunässe in Zusammenhang mit einer Lage in einem Schattenbereich für viele der Sumpfpflanzen aus? Zumindest am Vormittag bekommen sie reichlich Sonne.

Ein Moorbeet sollte dagegen sicher in der vollen Sonne platziert sein, oder?

Alles zu harmonisieren, ist gar nicht so einfach, merke ich. Da auch meine Angetraute den Wunsch hat, den vorderen/linken Bereich(siehe Foto oben) (der viel Sonne bekommt) komplett frei zu haben und da dann Rasen/Liegewiese/Fläche zum Spielen der Kinder zu haben....


----------



## Rhabanus (11. März 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> *** Profis, hergehört!!  ***


 Hhhmm, keine Profis motiviert, zu antworten ....

Mal noch ne Frage. Wir wollen an vielen Stellen im Garten Schmetterlingssträucher (__ Sommerflieder, Sonnenhut, ...) pflanzen. Wenn ich jetzt ein schickes Moorbeet mit Carnivoren mache, dann weden doch viele niedliche Falter von meiner __ Venusfliegenfalle verspeist, oder??


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. März 2016)

mHi Michael,

nee, keine Sorge. Schmetterlinge hab ich noch nie in einer meinen Venusfliegenfallen gefunden - wären eh viel zu groß um in ne Falle zu passen.
Venus"__ fliegen"fallen sind eher auf fliegende Fleischliebhaber (Fliegen, kleine __ Käfer, __ Wespen) oder Krabbeltiere am Boden (Ohrwürmer, Hundertfüßler, Tausenfüßler, __ Asseln) aus - die rötliche Innenseite gaukelt Besuchern leckeres Gammelfleisch vor. Ab und an hab ich aber auch schon mal Skelette von frisch den Teich verlassenden Minifroggies/-__ kröten drin gefunden

zu der Frage von Gestern.

ein Moorbeet braucht so viel Sonne wie möglich

wenn man bühende Pflanzen wie __ Märzenbecher, __ Wiesenschwertlilie, __ Schachbrettblume, Sumpfgladiole, __ Fieberklee, __ Schildblatt, Sumpfdotterblumen und Co. auf ner Feuchtwiese haben will ist auch möglichst viel Sonne erforderlich (ist da net anders wie bei den Sumpfpflanzen am/im Teich

MfG Frank


----------



## Rhabanus (19. März 2016)

Das gabs von meiner Frau zum Hochzeitstag mit dem Kommentar "Ich hab dich zum Fressen gern!"

Das schreit ja geradezu für ein Moorbeet........


----------



## trampelkraut (19. März 2016)

__ Fleischfressende Pflanzen zum Hochzeitstag...... ich wäre da vorsichtig!


----------



## Rhabanus (30. März 2016)

misudapi schrieb:


> Hin zu kommt noch das viele Pflanzen für diesen " Wiesenbereich" sonnenliebend sind.





Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> wenn man bühende Pflanzen wie __ Märzenbecher, __ Wiesenschwertlilie, __ Schachbrettblume, Sumpfgladiole, __ Fieberklee, __ Schildblatt, Sumpfdotterblumen und Co. auf ner Feuchtwiese haben will ist auch möglichst viel Sonne erforderlich



Brauche nochmal ne Meinung zu meinem Vorhaben. Habe am Wochenende nochmal geschaut, bis zum frühen Nachmittag steht die volle Sonne auf den Bereich, wo ich die Feucht- und Nasswiese plane (siehe Fotos). Ab Nachmittag ist dort dann Schatten. Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, die Anzahl der Sonnenstunden sollte für sonnenliebende Pflanzen eigentlich reichen, oder?

Als drittes Bild eine leichte Änderung der Ufergräbenanordnung. Direkt an den Teich grenzend den Rohrkolbengürtel. Das sieht dann so aus, als ob er zum Teich gehören würde. Dann der Vorschlag von Susan:


misudapi schrieb:


> würde ich mir einfach zwischendurch Pflanzringe mit Trittsteinen darauf reinsetzen


Zwischen den Trittstufen gäbe es dann einen Mischbereich von Rohrkolbengraben und Nasswiese, also stehendes Wasser und ne Menge an Getier zu beobachten, wenn man da langwandelt.

Wer hier noch Ideen oder Kritik hat, heraus mit der Sprache. 
Der bereich ist 15 x 7 m groß. Vielleicht ist er nicht ideal geschnitten, aber ich denke, mit dieser Version bekomme ich den ansonsten "toten Gartenbereich" (dahinten hält man sich kaum auf, generell ist der Bereich trocken, da die Pflaumenhecke und die Bäume den Regen aus der Westrichtung abfangen) elegant zu neuem Leben erweckt?!?


----------



## pyro (30. März 2016)

Also ich habe an meinem Gartenteich (siehe link in der Signatur) 2 Ufergräben realisiert. Ein Ufergraben ist mit Torf aufgefüllt und dient als Moorbeet. Dort wachsen Moororchideen, __ fleischfressende Pflanzen, Blaubeeren und etwas __ Moos. Der zweite und sehr viel größere Ufergraben ist ein nährstoffreiches Beet für allerhand Pflanzen mit einer Wasserstelle. Die Erde in diesem Ufergraben ist inzwischen komplett mit einer dichten Moosdecke bewachsen. __ Binsen muss ich regelmäßig herausreissen damit die nicht überhand nehmen, in den folgenden Tagen muss ich auch dem Schachtelhalm die Grenzen zuweisen. Ansonsten wachsen in meinem Ufergraben viele unterschiedliche Blumenarten, die Blühperiode fängt im Frühling mit der Schlüsselblume an und hört erst im Oktober/November mit einer Blume auf deren Namen ich leider nicht mehr weis. Ansonsten... __ Sumpfdotterblume, Wasserschwertlilie, __ Bachbunge, ....

Mit ein paar morschen alten Holzstücken die man im Wald, am See oder an einem Fluss sammeln kann sieht auch ein neu angelegter Ufergraben dekorativ aus.


Meine beiden Ufergräben bekommen mehrere Stunden am Tag Sonne ab - wobei das Moorbeet im Hochsommer weniger abbekommt als der normale Ufergraben da die Sonne sehr steil steht und über dem Moorbeet ein Baum ist.


----------



## Rhabanus (30. März 2016)

Hi pyro,
danke für den Link. Ich glaube in älteren Beiträgen schlummert noch viel Interessantes, was man so gar nicht "auf die Schnelle" beim Suchen findet. 
Ich habe auch noch diesen Thread von dir gefunden:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...ittels-ufergraben-am-gartenteich.32501/page-3
Du schreibst, dass du dein Moorbeet auch noch 2 mal vergrößert hattest. Größenangaben konnte ich noch nicht finden. *Kannst du mal sagen, was deiner Meinung nach eine gute Größe für ein Moorbeet ist (L x B x Tiefe)?* In den Fachbeiträgen gibt es einen Beitrag, wo glaube ich ~ 13500 Liter Torf eingebracht worden sind - das wäre mir in meinem Fall zuviel....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. März 2016)

Hi Michael,

das Moor von StefanS war da auch ne Ausnahme. Das wurde damals in Südfrankreich (nahe Toulouse) angelegt und brauchte ne große Tiefe/Fläche um sehr viele riesige Wasserspeicher (Mülltonnen) darin unterzubringen um auch Wasser für die heißen, trockenen Sommermonate zu halten (man darf ja nur kalkfreies Wasser nachfüllen was in den südfranzösischen Kalksteinregionen schwer möglich ist)

mein erstes Moorbeet bestand, da es nur ein 80cm x 700cm Streifen am 2. Teich war, aus rund 1500l Torf

das jetzige mit seinen maximalen 7m x 4m besteht etwa 2800l Torf (wovon 1500l noch aus dem ersten stammen)


----------



## pyro (31. März 2016)

Hallo,

also das Moorbeet an meinem Teich ist wirklich klein. Die zweimalige Vergrößerung das war jeweils für 2 Pflanzen, also eine Fläche von ca. 15x40cm.
Mein gesamtes Moorbeet ist ca. 1,30x 0,6m gross und das Substrat hat eine Stärke zwischen 15 und 30cm. Zur Befüllung reichte mir also ein Torfballen.
Mein Moorbeet hat keinen Wasserspeicher eingebaut - es zieht das Wasser nach der Ufergrabenmethode mittels Ufergrabenmatte aus dem Teich heraus.

Mein Moorbeet war eher als Versuch gedacht ob das wirklich funktioniert. Es geht nicht mehr größer als es jetzt ist da es am Wasserfall und an der Terasse ansteht. Ich hatte 2013 die Idee ein eigenes Moorbeet zu bauen an einer Stelle wo ein Baum teils eingegangen ist. Der hat sich aber doch nochmal halbwegs erholt und dann die liebe Freizeit...

Ich denke es gibt keine ideale Größe für ein Moorbeet. Bei jedem sind die Voraussetzungen und Platzverhältnisse anders. Es funktionieren kleine Moorbeete, es funktionieren grosse Moorbeete...
Ein kleines Beet macht arbeit, ein grosses macht mehr arbeit - sowohl beim anlegen als auch bei der Pflege.


----------



## Rhabanus (1. Apr. 2016)

Die Antworten ab Mittwoch beziehen sich hauptsächlich auf ein Moorbeet. Danke dafür!

Jetzt möchte ich nochmal die erfahrenen Teichler, besonders darunter die Pflanzenfetischisten, bitten, ihre Prognosen zu den anderen Ufergräben - nasse & feuchte Wiese - geben. Ihr seht 5 Beiträge höher das Foto mit den schwarzen & blauen Liniene, den roten Punkten und gelben Pfeilen....

Meine Fragen:
- Reicht die Besonnung dort aus? (bis frühen Nachmittag - volle Sonne)
- Irgendwelche Verbesserungs-Ideen bzgl. der Grundriss-gestaltung?

Was sozusagen fix ist:
- __ Rohrkolben direkt am Teich im separaten Ufergraben, auch direkt an der Hainbuchenrotunde
- dieser Gartenbereich ist für Gestaltung mittels Ufergraben, feuchte & nasse Wiesen reserviert (Der Familienrat hat beschlossen, dass der sonnenverwöhntere, östliche Bereich (die andere Teichseite) für Kinder und kurzen Rasen (Spielwiese) reserviert wird)
- ich will einmal um den Teich "herumwandeln" können (also im Bereich Rohrkolben - Nasswiese dann über Trittsteine)

Bin für frische Ideen offen. Bisher kam vieles, was ich später verwirklichen will, aus diesem Forum!!


Schönes, sonniges Wochenende!!
Michael


----------



## thias (1. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Michael,
meine Bedenken für eine feuchte und nasse Wiese wären der Wasserbedarf. Ich habe an meinem Teich ringsrum (mit Ufergraben und Filtergraben gut bewachsen) eine gute funktionierende Kapillarsperre und trotzdem habe ich an einem heißen und windigen Sommertag einen Verlust von über 1 cm, das sind bei mir 1 m³ oder 5 €. Nicht auszudenken auch noch eine Wiese feucht zu halten. Es sei denn du hast einen Bach oder Brunnen. Die Sommer werden bei uns immer trockner.
Verstanden habe ich auch nicht, warum du das  Wasser nicht aus dem Teich saugen willst. Technik bedeutet Wartung, Störanfälligkeit... Ich will im Sommer ja auch noch in den Urlaub fahren und mich nicht um die ganze Technik sorgen müssen.

Bilder vom Ufergraben kannst du bei mir finden. Jetzt nach 9 Jahren muss ich ihn allerdings mal angehen. Das ist wie mit einem Blumenbeet, entweder man jätet mehrmals jährlich "Unkraut" oder die Natur holt sich alles zurück auf ihre Art... das muss nicht schlecht sein.
Ein Ufergraben ist eben ein natürlicher Teichrand (der nicht immer blüht), nur dass der Wasserbedarf eingeschränkt ist.
Bei meinem kleinen Moorbeet ist das auch so, die Fleischfresser haben es nie lange ausgehalten, jetzt soll die Natur entscheiden...


----------



## Rhabanus (1. Apr. 2016)

Hallo thias,
die Argumente mit der Verdunstung habe ich so noch gar nicht gesehen. Sind  aber richtig.
Für mich sprechen würde, dass der Bereich ja in der 2. Tageshälfte Schatten hat bzw. die Hecken / Bäume drumherum etwas den Wind drosseln. Zweitens, dass ich mit dem Spülwasser des EBFs den Rohrkolbengürtel speisen will und drittens es in der Natur ja auch die wechselnden Zustände in Bezug Feuchtigkeit gibt (Überschwemmungen nach der Schneeschmelze, wochenlange Trockenheit im Hochsommer). 
Ich will die Kapillarsperre des Teiches mit einer PE-Kante realisieren und nicht mit der klassischen NG-Ufermatte. D.h. bei Trockenheit der Nasswiese gibts keinen Wasserklau aus dem Teich.....


----------



## Rhabanus (4. Apr. 2016)

Hhhmmm, anscheinend war das Wetter am Wochenende so gut, dass alle Teichler lieber draussen waren .... oder auf interessanteren Threads geantwortet haben ....

Gibt es eigentlich jemanden, der so eine Auenwiese, nasse Wiese, feuchte Wiese, etc. schon mal ralisiert hat? Bisher las ich bzw. schrieben mir Leute, die den klassischen Ufergraben haben, also einen Bereich von ~40...60cm Breite, in dem einzelne Pflanzen stehen. 

Inspiriert von dem Nymphaion Infos   * defekter Link entfernt *   habe ich das mal für meinen Fall entworfen. Fühle mich sehr unsicher, hier mal die brennendsten Fragen:
a) Bezogen zur Teichfläche (140m² geplant) nimmt der gegenwärtig geplante "Ufergraben" nochmal ca. 2/3 an Fläche ein (15x7m). Das ist ganz schön groß!!
b) Pflanzen kosten bei den einschlägigen Händlern min. 2,50...3€. Mein Budget geht für den Teich fast komplett drauf. Wenn da nun 30 Pflanzen in diesem großen Areal stehen, sieht das sehr kläglich aus!  Andersherum heisst das ja "feuchte Wiese" bzw. "nasse Wiese", was hindert es mich, nach dem Folienverlegen und Befüllen mit Erdboden das Areal sich selbst zu überlassen, bzw. Rasen oder Kräuterwiesensamen auszusäen?
c) Es wird empfohlen, im Bereich der feuchten Wiese die Folie mit einer Grabegabel zu durchstechen. Gegen Staunässe. Nun habe ich ein Problem, dichte Folie zu kaufen um sie gleich zu "zerstören". Ich habe da an Gewebeplaneplane gedacht, im Baumarkt gibts die für 0,60 - 1,10€/m² (140g/m²). Wäre nur für den Bereich der feuchten Wiese und soll den Boden so etwas feuchter halten, als wenn gar keine Membran in der Erde wäre. BTW, ich habe solche Gewebeplane vor 10 Jahren als Unkrautbarriere an unsere Hecke positioniert - dieses Jahr ausgegraben, sah noch sehr gut aus!



Rhabanus schrieb:


> Ihr seht 5 Beiträge höher das Foto mit den schwarzen & blauen Liniene, den roten Punkten und gelben Pfeilen....
> 
> Meine Fragen:
> - Reicht die Besonnung dort aus? (bis frühen Nachmittag - volle Sonne)
> - Irgendwelche Verbesserungs-Ideen bzgl. der Grundriss-gestaltung?



Damit sinds dann fünf Fragen, die ich habe.

Fröhlichen Wochenstart!
Michael


----------



## misudapi (4. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Michael, 
entschuldige das ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde ,aber wir waren an renovieren und ich hatte Abends keine Kraft mehr die Finger über den Laptop gleiten zu lassen.

Zu der Frage mit den Sonnenstunden kann ich dir nur sagen, das ich in ein Buch über Schatttenpflanzen mal eine Zeitangabe der Stunden gelesen hatten. 
Da  waren ungefähr  für Schattenpflanzen 3- 4 Stunden , für Halbschatten-Spezialisten 6-8 Stunden ohne pralle Mittagsonne angegeben und für die Sonnenanbeter mehr als 10 Stunden, mit voller Mittagshitze.
Nun, man muß nicht alles glauben was so geschrieben steht oder wörtlich nehmen. In meinen Augen waren das nur " Richtwerte" , damit man keinen Farn in die pralle Sonne stellt oder eine Rose an einer Nordwand. Viele Blumen wachsen auch in unterschieldichen Bereichen, z.B. die Schachbrettblumen wächst bei mir unter Bäumen, in feuchten Staudenbeet und zwei sogar im massen Moorbeet.

Bei  der Folie durchstechen hätte ich auch Bauchschmerzen. Ich würde nur an einen Rand die Folie tiefer legen, so das ein "Gefälle" entsteht, bei den zu viel Wasser dann ins Gestrüb ablaufen kann. Wie weit du die Folie dann runter machst und damit den Wasserpegel bestimmst liegt dann bei dir.

Die Bepflanzung -Frage ist für mich auch einfach zu lösen. Mit ein bischen Geduld ist das kein Problem und kann sogar Spass machen.
Muss du denn sofort alles auf einmal fertig haben. Die Idee mit den Blumensamen finde ich Klasse. Später (in ein paar Monaten und /oder nächtes Jahr) wenn Geld, Kraft und Lust wieder da sind, kannst du nach den passenden Blumen Ausschau halten. Meistens sind dann übrig gebilbende Pflanzen zum halben Preis zu bekommen. Oder bei deiner Größe würde ich mit den Verkäufern beim Abkauf der Reste einen Preis aus handenl. Bis dahin kann man sich mit Bücher  und in Netz mal anlesen , was passt und was einen gefallen könnte.
Schau mal bei uns in "Biete" nach. Da kommt bestimmt noch was passendes für dich.
Blumensamen sind bei deiner Größe glaub ich auch besser und eine günstige Lösung. Denke da an z.B. Kuckucks-Lichter-__ Nelke, Rosen-Primel und Gauklerblume.

Hoffe das ich dir ein bisschen hatte helfen können. 
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Rhabanus (4. Apr. 2016)

Danke Susanne. Musst dich auch nicht entschuldigen! 



misudapi schrieb:


> Ich würde nur an einen Rand die Folie tiefer legen, so das ein "Gefälle" entsteht, bei den zu viel Wasser dann ins Gestrüb ablaufen kann.


Damit habe ich aber weiterhin Staunässe im Boden. Ich finde die Gewebeplaneversion gut. Die Plane ist so preiswert, dass ich sie auch ohne Probleme zusätzlich durchstechen könnte.



misudapi schrieb:


> Muss du denn sofort alles auf einmal fertig haben.


Nee, muss ich nicht. Obwohl meine Frau dann oft sagen würde: "Na, DEIN Ufergraben sieht aber sch***e aus. Dafür dieser Aufwand...."
Ich habe Angst, dass wenn ich nicht sofort "Ordnung" da reinbringe, sich die ganzen Unkräuter ausbreiten, die ich im Nachhineien nur mit viel Mühe wieder rausbekomme.
_(OK, "Unkraut" ist eine wertende Bezeichnung, die Menschen definiert haben)_

Vor einigen Tagen sagtest du:


misudapi schrieb:


> Um diese Bodenverdichtung zu vermeiden, würde ich mir einfach zwischendurch Pflanzringe mit Trittsteinen darauf reinsetzen.


Hast du sowas bei dir gemacht? Wenn ja, sind die Trittsteine auf den Pflanzringen fest oder lose verlegt? Hat die Konstruktion schon einige strenge Winter durchgemacht?

Es grüßt
Michael


----------



## Rhabanus (4. Apr. 2016)

Für Fragen a) und b) habe ich mir glaube ich gerade selbst die Antworten gegeben.....

Saatgutmischungen für Feuchtwiesen, Ufermischungen, etc ..... wie z.B.
http://www.saaten-zeller.de/landschaftspflege/regiosaatgut/regiosaatgut-mischungen
* defekter Link entfernt *
http://www.appelswilde.de/Saatgut/Renaturierung/renaturierung.html
http://www.wildsaaten.de/standardmischungen.html

Bleibt jetzt nur noch die Frage nach der Mahd/Pflege. Bei den Mischungen steht "2x pro Jahr mähen oder beweiden". Wenn ich da aber andere, ausgesprochene Ufergrabenpflanzen noch mit bei habe, kann ich nicht einfach mit dem Mäher/Trimmer/Sense rüberballern. Dann sind die auch weg.
Na, mal weiterüberlegen.....


----------



## misudapi (5. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Michael,

bei den Samen dachte ich eher an reine Blumensamen. Damit hast du dann weniger "Unkraut". Zudem kannst du gezielt erstmal so ausstreuen das die Höheren nach hinten kommen . Du hast nacher nichts von den Niedrigen, wenn du sie nicht siehst.

Ach und das Thema mit deiner Frau...... Kretik und so ......
lass Sie das Günzeug aussuchen, wegen der Arbeitsteilung, dann kann Sie auch nicht meckern.

Die Sache mit den Pflanzringen würde ich so machen.
Pflanzringe mit Fließ direkt auf die Folie stellen und rings herum mit Erde in Position halten, fest stampfen. 
In den Pflanzringen keine Erde einbringen, damit der Hohlraum als Wasserspeicher bzw. als Drainage funktionieren kann. Dort wo ich die Wiese trockener haben wollte, würde ich Löcher einstechen. 
Auf den Pflanzringe dann die Trittsteine legen und auch wieder mit Erde einfach nur in Position halten. Wenn alles nach gesackt und eingewachsen ist dürfte auch nichts mehr verrutschen.
Denke daran das du auch deine nasse und feuchte Wiese betretten muss. Wildsamen werden vor diesen Stück Erde keinen Halt machen. Plane evtl ein paar Trittsteinen mehr ein. Dann kommst du leichter an die z.B. Birkenbäumchen dran.



Rhabanus schrieb:


> Hast du sowas bei dir gemacht? Wenn ja, sind die Trittsteine auf den Pflanzringen fest oder lose verlegt? Hat die Konstruktion schon einige strenge Winter durchgemacht?



Nein, hab ich nicht. Mein Schwiegervater hat Trittstein so verlegt, dass er einfach den Rassen ausgestochen hat und die Stein eben  mit der Rasenkante gelegt hat. Da verrutsch auch nix. Ich würde die Trittsteine wie oben beschrieben verlegen. Sie müssen ja auch nicht ständig und schwer tragen. Bei viel Masse  oder aus Sicherheitsgründen ( wüste Kinder oder so....) könnte ich mir KG-Rohre mit Beton gefüllt vorstellen. Aber ich glaube das wäre übertrieben. Darauf haben mein Mann und ich den Taubenschlag gebaut. Das hält. Auch strenge Winter, wenn es solche bei uns geben würde.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Rhabanus (6. Apr. 2016)

misudapi schrieb:


> In den Pflanzringen keine Erde einbringen, damit der Hohlraum als Wasserspeicher bzw. als Drainage funktionieren kann.


Hhhmm, das verstehe ich nicht ganz. Wasserspeicher, naja, wär dann so wie Knoblauchkrötes Moor beschrieben. Aber Drainage?!? Drainage heisst für mich, dass ein Flüssigkeitsmedium ein System verlässt um in ein anderes zu migrieren (um es mal kompliziert auszudrücken ) Also z.B. Regenwasserversickerung. Aber im Ufergraben kann nix weg!  Aber zu dem Pflanzkübelthema will ich evtl. auch noch einen separaten Thread aufmachen, da habe ich momentan mehr Fragen als Antworten.



misudapi schrieb:


> bei den Samen dachte ich eher an reine Blumensamen. Damit hast du dann weniger "Unkraut".


Ich will nicht so rüberkommen dass ich gegen Unkräuter ins Feld ziehen will. Ich nenne sie mal "Beikräuter", das klingt dann schon mal weniger wertend....
Habe gerade ein interessantes Buch bei der Hand (__ Kröten, Echsen, __ Salamander - Amphibien und Reptilien beobachten und schützen, Kosmos Verlag). Vieles spricht mir dort aus der Seele: ".... Gerade im Naturschutz ist aber private Initiative gefragt, denn seltene Tiere und Pflanzen haben gegenüber Baumaßnahmen, Autobahnen und 'Flurbereinigungsanlagen' oftmals keine Lobby. Sicher, viele würden es gar nicht merken, wenn die eine oder andere Amphibien- oder Reptilienpopulation nach dem letzten Winter gar nicht mehr auftauchen würde. ... Hier ein Tümpel, der verfüllt und dann von Laubfröschen nicht mehr besiedelt wird, dort eine Kreuzkrötenbrache, die industriell bebaut und mit Schwerlastwagen befahren wird..."

Daher darf sich bei dem Ufergraben, der mir vorschwebt, die Natur ein Stück von dem zurückholen, was wir täglich klauen....

Bezüglich des halbschattigen Standortes meines geplanten Ufergrabens habe ich noch einige Argumente in einem anderen Buch gelesen (Teich kompakt, Ulmer Verlag): "Die Sumpfzone.  ... Die interessanteste Zone mit der vielfältigsten Flora und Fauna ist zweifelsohne die Sumpfzone. Etwa 60% aller Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzen kommen in diesem Bereich vor. Leider ist es kaum möglich, einen Teich nur aus solch einer Zone entstehen zu lassen" Ok, ich habe Platz  "Ohne ausreichende Wasserzufuhr, die nur aus der nächsttieferen Wasserzone möglich ist, wäre eine Sumpfzone alleine nicht überlebensfähig. Durch die zu geringe Wassertiefe würde der Teich sich im Sommer sehr schnell stark aufheizen. Sauerstoffarmut bis hin zum 'Umkippen' des Gewässers sind dann die Folge...." 

Mit der Halbschattenlage und dem Wasserversorgung (Spülwasser aus dem EBF), denke ich, wird sich die Sache dann doch nicht so stark aufheizen.

Genug zitiert. Ich habe mir heute mal eine 8x10m große Gewebeplane aus HDPE gekauft (140g/m²). Die soll dann die Membran unter der Feuchtwiese sein. Durchstochen wird sie auch noch. Rohrkolbengürtel und Nasswiese wird aus einer preiswerten PVC-Folie oder 0,5mm dicker LDPE Folie gemacht. 
Ich bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass die Gewebeplane im Erdreich ihre Funktion erfüllt. Ich hab sie schon mal provisorisch ausgelegt (wird natürlich nicht viereckig). 
Anbei auch noch ein Gegenlichtbild, Gewebe habe ich nicht gesehen, welches mir wegmodern könnte....


----------



## mitch (7. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Michael,

schütte doch mal probehalber ein paar Eimer Wasser auf die Folie, dann wird sich schon zeigen wie durchlässig sie ist.
Du musst ja die Sumpfwiese nicht plan abziehen, ab und an ein paar "Müldchen" wo mal das Wasser stehen bleibt ist bestimmt ned schlecht.


----------



## Rhabanus (19. Apr. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> schütte doch mal probehalber ein paar Eimer Wasser auf die Folie, dann wird sich schon zeigen wie durchlässig sie ist.


Hi mitch, habe ich gemacht. Quasi in Form eines Probe-Rohrkolbensumpfes. Ich hatte ja im Herbst Rohrkolbenrhizome aus einer Säuberungsaktion der nahegelegenen Feldgräben "gerettet". Im Winter hatte ich sie in Mörtelkübel gehabt und nun vereinzelt, da sie teilweise übereinander lagerten.
Nun habe ich eine Mulde gebaut, die PE-Gewebeplane reingelegt, mit Erde bestreut, die Pflanzen positioniert und Wasser eingelassen.
Ist jetzt 2 Tage her, sieht von der Dichtheit ganz gut aus. Wie repräentativ ich das messen kann, weiss ich nicht, da ich die Verdunstung schwer einschätzen kann.
Im Endeffekt will ich die Gewebeplane ja unter der Feuchtwiese platzieren. Dazu muss ich sie ja dann noch durchstechen (bzw. mit einer Schere Löcher reinschneiden), da ich sie ja nicht komplett dicht haben will.

    

PS. Gestern habe ich noch ne Gießkanne Feldgrabenwasser dazugekippt. Ich denke, die kleinen, beweglichen schwarzen Punkte werden zukünftige Kaulquappen sein...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Apr. 2016)

Hi Michael,

mach da bloß keine Löcher rein, lieber an einer Stelle die Folie als Überlauf umklappen wie es weiter vorne schon geschrieben wurde.

Warum die Folie in der Feuchtwiese net durchlöchern:
Wasser versucht immer auf dem kürzestem Weg einen Gefälle (nach unten) zu folgen (und breitet sich auf einer Ebene nur langsam im Boden nach allen Richtungen aus. Man braucht viel Wasser um die Wiese überhaupt richtig feucht zu bekommen. Sind Löcher drin haut das Wasser durch diese nach unten ab, um die Löcher rum ist es dann feucht je nach Lochabstand dazwischen eher trocken. Wenn das ganze dann in einem wie dem letzten Sommer dann knochentrocken wird und man gießt ordentlich Wasser rein läuft das sofort durch Risse im Substrat und die Löcher in der Folie ab bevor die Erde die Change hat sich von unten her über Std. wieder ordentlich vollzusaugen


----------



## Rhabanus (19. Apr. 2016)

Hallo __ Knoblauchkröte,

kennst du die Quelle meiner Infos?
*"Feuchter Boden*
_Hier sind alle Pflanzen versammelt die zwar feuchten Boden brauchen aber keine stauende Nässe auf die Dauer ertragen. Solche Bereiche kann man am Ufergraben schaffen oder indem man innerhalb des von der Teichfolie eingeschlossenen Bereichs einen kleinen Hügel aufschüttet der über die Wasseroberfläche hinausragt. Das Non-Plus-Ultra ist aber ein neben dem Teich geschaffener Bereich extra für die vielen schönen Pflanzen der feuchten Wiesen. Dazu wird Erde ausgehoben, eine simple Plastikfolie eingelegt und mit der Grabgabel mehrfach durchlöchert, und dann die Erde wieder eingefüllt. In diesem Bereich kann sich die Feuchtigkeit länger halten als im normalen Boden, aber es entsteht niemals dauerhaft stauende Nässe."_
- defekter Link entfernt -​Das macht für mich ersteinmal so Sinn. Ich denke ja, dass meine Feuchtwiese nie (oder nur selten) komplett durchtrocknet. Ich habe ja auf den bestehenden Rasenflächen schon ein Sprengersystem und will auch an den Ecken dieser Wiese einige Sprenger positionieren, die das alles auch in längeren Trockenzeiten feucht halten.
Ich denke, dass ich bei der von dir vorgeschlagenen Version zu viel Staunässe habe. BTW, zwischen Feuchtwiese und Rohrkolberngürtel kommt ja noch eine Nasswiese hin, das wär ja das, was du proklamierst....
Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Michael,
ich habe die gleichen Bedenken wie Frank. Durch die lange gemeinsame "Kapillarzone" mit Deinem Teich wird recht viel Wasser gezogen, das auf einer breiten Fläche (Sumpfwiese) versickert, und unter den Löchern (nachdem es sich auf dem Boden gesammelt hat) genau so gut wieder versickert - also starker Wasserverlust. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Deine Feuchtwiese folgendermaßen so funktioniert:
ein eigenes Folienloch, gefüllt mit Erde. Am Boden eine Dränage, ein Sammelschacht an der tiefsten Stelle. Dort ist eine Pumpe installiert, die einen sichtbaren oder unsichtbaren Wasserlauf treibt, der keine (!) Kapillarsperre hat. Damit wird die Wiese "von oben" befeuchtet. Viel Pumpenleistung brauchst Du dafür vermutlich nicht. Vielleicht mußt Du noch einen Teil der Sumpfwiese mit Folie abdecken, um Versickerung zu bremsen (oder eine Tonschicht "einbauen"). So weit meine Gedanken zum Thema bislang.


----------



## troll20 (19. Apr. 2016)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Durch die lange gemeinsame "Kapillarzone" mit Deinem Teich


Wo hast du denn das gelesen, ich dachte es soll nur neben den Teich aber keine Verbindung, außer bei Hochwasser im Teich?


----------



## Rhabanus (19. Apr. 2016)

Richtig, der Hauptteich hat keine kapillartechnische Verbindung mit dem Ufergraben/Rohkolbengürtel/Wiesen....
Ich hatte Rolf so interpretiert, dass der Rohrkolbengürtel, der ja auch einige Quadratmeter groß und in der Mitte  min. 40cm tief sein wird, von dem Leersaugeffekt betroffen sein wird. Diesen könnte man ja auch als separaten Teich ansehen....
Ich glaube, am Trötanfang hatte ich eine Skizze eingestellt, einen Schnitt. Da würde ich an der Grenze Nasswiese zu Feuchtwiese mit dem Untergrund relativ weit hochgehen wollen, um die Menge an Wasser zu minimieren, die es schafft, die Grenze zu passieren. Wie ich das mache, weiss ich noch nicht so genau. Beton? Pflastersteine? Sandaufschüttung?


----------



## mitch (19. Apr. 2016)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Am Boden eine Dränage, ein Sammelschacht an der tiefsten Stelle


die Idee von Rolf finde ich gut, eine zentrale Stelle an der das überschüssige Wasser entfernt weden kann.


----------



## Rhabanus (19. Apr. 2016)

Moin Rolf, ich stehe gerade etwas "auf dem Schlauch"....


RKurzhals schrieb:


> Dort ist eine Pumpe installiert, die einen sichtbaren oder unsichtbaren Wasserlauf treibt, der keine (!) Kapillarsperre hat.


 Kannst du mir das bitte noch einmal erklären?! was soll die Pumpe machen? Wasser hinzubringen oder Wasser entfernen? Wo soll Wasser kreisen?



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Damit wird die Wiese "von oben" befeuchtet.


 Du schreibst hier, wie die Wiese befeuchtet werden soll? Mein Konzept sieht das Spülwasser eines Grobfilters vor, welches hierhin geleitet werden soll sowie versenkbare Sprenger, die zugeschaltet werden können. Wie kommst du auf den Wasserlauf/Bachlauf/...?



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Vielleicht mußt Du noch einen Teil der Sumpfwiese mit Folie abdecken,


 Unterirdisch, oberirdisch, ... ? Die Sumpfwiese ist doch schon mit Folie unterlegt.

Es kann auch sein, dass wir von verschiedenen Sachen sprechen. Das beste wäre, wenn du ne kleine Skizze machst und hochlädst, dann kann ich dich vielleicht verstehen.


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Michael,
meine Gedanken waren folgende:
die Sumpfwiese wird in einem Folienloch angelegt, und die Folie nicht gelocht. Die Tiefe sollte schon so gewählt werden, dass die Pflanzen darauf nicht "kaputtfrieren". Das war mein Gedanke. Wenn man so ein mit Folie abgegrenztes Beet von oben feucht haben will, dann steht es voll Wasser (daher kam wohl Deine Idee, Löcher in die Folie zu machen zwecks Belüftung ).
Wenn man die Folie nicht locht, so sammelt sich das Wasser am Boden. Daher meine Idee, das Bodenwasser in einer Drainage zu sammeln, nach oben zu fördern, und in einem sichtbaren (oder unsichtbaren Bachlauf) wieder zu verteilen.
Da mir nicht klar ist, wie schnell das Wasser versickert, kam meine Idee mit einer Tonschicht, oder einer zweiten Folie (die dann auch gelocht werden könnte), um die Versickerungsgeschwindigkeit des hochgepumpten Wassers zu bremsen. Vermutlich reicht dafür eine Springbrunnenpumpe, oder ein kleiner "Tscheche". Das wäre ein Schema des Ganzen:
 .


----------



## Rhabanus (20. Apr. 2016)

Aaahhh, so langsam komm ich drauf.     "think outside the box".
Da kommt bei dir wieder der Techniker durch .... 

Hhmm, am Schwimmteich gehe ich mit einer Technikbrummeranlage ran, ok. Bei diesem Ufergrabengebiet/Feuchtwiese würde ich das gern ohne nennenswerten Technikeinsatz machen wollen. Es wäre interessant das mal gegenzurechnen: a) Wasserverlust durch die Löcher mit b) Baukosten/Bachlauf/Sickerzone/Pumpe/Tonschicht/Reparaturkosten der Pumpe nach einem halben Jahr nach dem Garantieende...

Was mich bewog, diesen Thread zu eröffnen: Ich habe ja Rasenflächen, die mittels automatisierten Sprengersystem saftig grün gehalten werden. Da ist de r "Wasserverlust" jenseits von gut und böse.   Ich würde die neugestaltete Teichumgebung nun an das System anbinden wollen.
Im Zuge der ganzen Beschäftigung mit der Teichmaterie kam ich auf das Thema Ufergräben und seit einigen Wochen auch auf Nass- und Feuchtwiese.
Die Umwandlung einer Grundstücksfläche in diese Art von Wiese hat zwei Vorteile: Reduzierung der Fläche, die regelmäßig mit dem Rasenmäher kurz gehalten werden muss (ja, ich stehe auf kurzen, englischen Rasen) und Erhöhung der Biodiversität, ich biete meinen Blumen und Hüpferlingen einfach zusätzliche Umgebungsbedingungen an.

Darum, Oberboden weg, Folie rein, die teilweise durchstochen (damit die Pflanzen, die feucht stehen wollen aber keine Staunässe vertragen mir nicht eingehen) und dann die Natur machen lassen.

Ich bin letztes Wochenende durchs Westhavelland gefahren - Kirchmöser, Pritzerbe, .... überall Seen, Nasswiesen von der Havel bis zur Landstraße!! - herrlich!


----------



## mitch (20. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Michael,

KISS, mach es doch ned so kompliziert. 
das einzige was du zur Folie brauchst: etwas Drainagerohr, eine kleine Pumpe (500 l/h) und etwas Schlauch.
Einfach nur das abgepumpte Wasser wieder oben auf die Wiese laufen lassen - mehr wär schon zu viel des Guten


----------



## Rhabanus (7. Juli 2016)

Hi liebe Loit´,
wollte euch erstmal ein bild vom gegenwärtigen Test-Ufergraben schicken (siehe dazu auch Beitrag #31 hier). Da wachsen die __ Rohrkolben wie wild. Nebenan ist ein Beet, wo ich im Frühjahr Uferpflanzen ausgesät habe. Müsste mal gejätet werden - momentan komme ich gar nicht dazu.

   

Die Erde auf meiner Gewebeplane ist durchs Gießen etwas ausgespült worden. Generell bin ich mit der Plane aber sehr zufrieden. Ich denke als Untergrund für meine Feuchtwiese kann ich sie nehmen. Das Wasser in meinem Test-Ufergraben bleibt einige Tage drin - ich nehme stark an, dass der allergrößte Teil über Verdunstung entweicht.

Damit bin ich nun wieder mal bei einer Frage.Ich hab mal eine Skizze gemacht, wie ich mir den richtigen Rohrkolbengürtel und die Wiese neben den Teich vorstelle:


 

Schreibt mal bitte, was euch dazu einfällt und ob was eurer Meinung nicht geht. 
a) ... d) sind Maße bzw. Höhen. Ich hab meine Vorschläge dahinter in eckigen Klammern gesetzt.
e) ... g) sind Gedanken / Ideen, die ich gerade bewege.

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Rhabanus (13. Juli 2016)

Hhhmmm, dieses Thema stagniert gerade etwas....

Dann muss ich euch etwas anlocken...
Zwei Tage nachdem ich die Bilder gemacht hatte, war ein Drittel der __ Rohrkolben plattgewalzt. Uuiiihhh, was war das? Wir dachten schon, dass sich Wild auf unserem Grundstück verirrt hatte. Vielleicht ne Rotte Wildschweine. Doch seht, einen Tag später habe ich Nachbars Unholde entdeckt, die zu uns ausgebüxt sind:

     

So, schreibt gerne nochwas zu den Punkten a) bis g), einen Beitrag höher. Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass es da keine Kritik gibt ....


----------



## mitch (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo Michael,



Rhabanus schrieb:


> Kritik



ne, im Test-Ufergraben hat doch schon alles gepasst, und wenn du den Rand nicht so steil machst rutscht auch nix ab.
der "Berg" ist doch ok und lege die Bergplane auf die Grabenplane - dann können die __ Enten immer zum Baden kommen - weil ja das Bergwasser in den Graben läuft.

Das Grünzeugs erholt sich schon wieder, und wenn dein Zaun mal fertig ist kommt das ja nimmer vor.


----------



## Rhabanus (14. Juli 2016)

Hi Mitch, der Test-Ufergraben ist nur ein Provisorium. Nee, die Fragen a) bis g) inkl. der Freihandskizze beziehen sich auf den zu bauenden Rohrkolbengürtel neben dem Teich. Da will ich demnächst Folie holen und der Baggermensch soll mir den Untergrund modellieren. Daher wäre es mir lieb, wenn da mal paar erfahrende Teichler rüberschauen. 
Auch bzgl. der Feuchtwiese sind meine Frau und ich mir noch nicht so recht einig. Alles was ich bisher gesehen hab, ähnelt einer Unkrautwiese. 
Vielleicht bekomme ich sie überstimmt, am Wochenende mal einen Ausflug hierhin zu machen....


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (14. Juli 2016)

Hallo Michael

Wenn du hier liest, * defekter Link entfernt * solltest du die Folie in der "Feuchten Wiese" durchlöchern.
Ich würde die Schräge vom Rohrkolbenteich und auch den Übergang zur Feuchten Wiese mit einer Ufermatte machen. Dann gibt es kein Problem mit abrutschenden Substrat und das wächst auch schön zu.
Sieht dann etwa so aus, wobei ich den Kies über den Wassserspiegel aufgefüllt habe






Ich hatte etwas Bedenken, dass der Rohrkolbenbereich eine Mückenbrutstation wird...
Deshalb hab ich mich auch für einen bepflanzten Bodenfilter entschieden.
Aber andererseits kannst du mit deinem Plan schön alle Pflanzzonen vom Flachen Wassr an verwirklichen * defekter Link entfernt *

Viel Erfolg weiterhin,

Knut


----------



## Rhabanus (14. Juli 2016)

Danke Knut für deinen Comment.
Man muss bestimmt bei der Pflanzenauswahl darauf achten, dass immer etwas blüht, oder? Wäre die violette Blüte nicht da (ist das ne __ Kuckuckslichtnelke?) würde auf deinem Bild richtig was fehlen....

__ Knoblauchkröte hatte damals schon eine Lanze gebrochen, keine Löcher in die Folie zu machen. Ich habe deine Quelle damals angeführt.

Ist die Frage, ob ich ne Ufermatte brauche. Ich hab ja ne Menge Platz (ca. 6x15m) und gehe nur auf ne Tiefe von 40...50cm, da wird der Böschungswinkel nicht so stark.
Wo hast du deinen __ Rohrkolben? Kann ihn auf dem Bild nicht finden.
Was heist jetzt  





Wie_der_Eisbaer schrieb:


> bepflanzten Bodenfilter


 ? Lässt du unter dem Kies dein Wasser durchströmen?


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (14. Juli 2016)

Ok, hab ich mich nicht mehr dran erinnert, dass du das schon durch hattest mit der Folie...

Das mit der Ufermatte war nur so ne Idee. Ich hab etwa 10m Länge und gehe ca. 80 cm in die Tiefe.
Aber das ist so ein guter Übergang.

Ja, mein Wasserstand ist knapp unter dem Kies.
Pflanzenkläranlagen werden ja auch komplett mit Substrat gefüllt.
In meinem Album und Baubericht (Link unten) findest du noch Fotos vom Aufbau.

Dem __ Rohrkolben gefällt es aber nicht so besonders darin - warum auch immer...
 Dafür habe ich ihn jetzt im Teich, ohne dass ich ihn da einsetzt hatte - da muss ich wohl mal eine Umsiedelung vornehmen, sonst bekomme ich noch ein Problem, wenn der sich im Teich ausbreitet!

__ Kalmus (im Vordergrund) und __ Iris (am anderen Ende) geht es gut.
Ich hab Ufermattensaat verwendet und dann noch verschiedene Pflanzen gesetzt.
Dazu ist auch einiges aus der Umgebung zugewandert 
Irgendwas blüht aber eigentlich immer - im Augenblick sieht es schon wieder ganz anders aus.
Also mir gefällt es und ich finde deine Idee mit der feuchten Wiese auch klasse.

Grüße, Knut


----------



## Rhabanus (17. Juli 2016)

So, wir haben heute einen Familienausflug in den Naturgarten Spreewald gemacht.
Ich hatte ja die vergangenen Wochen und Monate über die Feuchtwiese nachgedacht (viel auch in diesem Thread). Per Internetsuche gelang ich auf die Homepages mancher Naturgärten. Und dieser vom Spreewald ist gar nicht mal so weit weg von mir. - Übringens, ich kann ihn nur empfehlen.

Bilder durfte ich unbeschränkt machen. Hatte dazu aber wenig Zeit, da ich mit dem Besitzer fast 2h geschnackt hatte und die Kinder dann unruhig wurden und rumnörgelten... Hier ne kleine Auswahl.

Die Gesamtanlage vom Eingang aus gesehen mit dem Teich
 
Ganz nett: Vogelbadeplatz (5cm Wassertiefe, Teil des Teichs)
  
Moorbereich mit fleischfressenden Pflanzen
 
Feuchtwiese (wegen der war ich hauptsächlich da) wurde vor ca. 1 Woche gemäht und sah relativ unspektakulär aus. In der nächsten Woche soll sie wohl schon wieder farbenfroh blühen. Dort ist eine Folie drunter (ca. spatentief). Herr Günther, der Besitzer, rat dringend vom Perforieren der Folie (wie es z.B. bei Nymphaion beschrieben steht) ab. Zumindestens ihn Brandenburg, wo alles trocken ist.
Sehr gut zu erkennen die deutiche Grünfärbung der Wiese in Bezug zuer Nachbarschaftspflanzen.
  
Hier noch ein "Graben", der unmittelbar an die Feuchtwiese anschließt. Dort ist die Folie ca. 60cm tief. Ähnlich wie bei einem Moor sind dort umgedrehte Eimer als Wasserreservoir vergraben. Aber eben ohne Torf, Xylit o.ä. 
Die Bewässerung erfolgt mit einem Schlauch, der in einem der Eimer mündet. Das Reservoir füllt sich. Wenn das Wasser sich dann oben auf die Feuchtwiese ausbreitet, ist es das Zeichen, dass der Speicher voll ist.
  
Wie gesagt, sehr zu empfehlen. Weitere Bilder gibs auch hier. Ein kleines Paradies. Hab ne Menge Impressionen mitgenommen, ich denke, einiges davon werde ich verwirklichen...

Noch ein Geheimtipp: In Schlepzig (einige km weiter) gibt es ein Brauhaus mit deftiger Küche. 
Der Spreewald fetzt schon. Eine Kahnfahrt ist aber buchstäblich ins Wasser gefallen...

 

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Rhabanus (6. Aug. 2016)

Bzgl. des Ufergrabenthemas gehen meine Planungen auch weiter...
Momentan sieht die Baustelle ja so aus. Im rot markierten Bereich soll die Sumpflandschaft hin. Der Rest um den Teich mit Rasen eingesät werden. 
 

Hier der Grundriss meines Plans. Es sind die verschiedensten Beetarten, die in dem Grundstücksegment verwirklicht werden sollen. Schnell wie ich bin, habe ich mir schon die Teichfolie besorgt (10x8m / 1mm dick / PVC). Im Grundriss ist sie mit 6,6x8,8m gezeigt, habe so die Verluste für die Schrägen berücksichtigt. Unter der Feuchtwiese soll die Gewebeplane Anwendung finden, ist preiswerter und zum Nur-Feucht-Halten ausreichend.

 

Hier mal paar perspektivische Ansichten:

       

Um die Moor-Schlenke einfacher auszuführen, habe ich eine Teichschale abgegrast. Sie hilft auch, besser Maintenance-Arbeiten im Moor auszuführen, weil man darin stehen kann. Drinnen seht ihr etwas Holzmulm, welches ich beim letzten Waldbesuch gesammelt habe. Ist das Substrat im Moor, da ich möglichst auf Torf verzichten möchte.
 

Soweit so gut. Paar Fragen habe  ich aber noch, vielleicht fällt euch das eine oder andere dazu noch ein?!

das Areal wird durch eine Wildpflaumenhecke begrenzt. Mindestens in diesem Bereich will ich ein Wurzelschutzvlies unterbringen. Das beste wäre sicher das NG-V900er Vlies, aber da scheue ich die Kosten. Wie gesagt, mein Budget ist für den Schwimmteich aufgebraucht, das hier ist nur ne untergeordnete Sumpflandschaft. Kennt ihr günstiges Wurzelschutzvlies?
der Bambus (Bambus II der Hauptansicht) soll schon bei den Findlingen stehen, verdeckt mir aber die Sicht auf den __ Rohrkolben. Alternative Position?
Den Rohrkolben habe ich letzten Herbst bei Reinigungsaktionen aus Bewässerungsgräben _aus der Natur_ geholt. Der breitet sich im Gegensatz zu dem mittleren und kleinen Rohrkolben wohl sehr invasiv aus. Nun will ich ihn nicht wegwerfen, aber wie bekomme ich eine gute Grenze zu der Feuchtwiese, dem Moor, usw. hin? Alles ist auf einer großen Folie angeordnet. Hochgestelltes dickes Teichvlies an der Grenze des Rohrkolbengürtels?

PS. Das Schmutzwasser aus dem EBF will ich ihn den Rohrkolbengürtel leiten. Er hat ein super Nährstoffangebot!
Die Kisten um den Rohrkolben in der Grafik sind real natürlich nicht da. Ich hab den Rohrkolben aus einer Modellbibliothek eingefügt und einige Male dupliziert. Wollte nicht jedes Blatt einzeln zeichnen.


----------



## Rhabanus (8. Aug. 2016)

Hhmmm..... wenig Feedback ..... wenig Antworten....
... ich mach einfach weiter ....


----------



## troll20 (8. Aug. 2016)

Das wird wohl daran liegen das sowas nur die wenigsten im eigenen Garten anlegen, würde ich vermuten.


----------



## Rhabanus (2. März 2017)

Das wird´s sein, René..... 

Ich mach einfach mal weiter ..... Der Frost scheint vorbei zu sein, es wartet eine Menge Arbeit, die ich bei Einbruch des Winters nicht mehr geschafft habe, abzuschließen.
Um das Teichumfeld einigermaßen in Form zu bekommen, liegt nun das Zuschippen der Gräben und Ausheben des Rohrkolbengürtels / Moors / Feuchtwiese an.
Das Konzept kann in den letzten Beiträgen hier nachverfolgt werden. 

Wie im o.g. _Naturgarten Spreewald_ will ich einen Teil meines Dach-Regenwassers in die Sumpfzone einleiten. Dazu kommt nun noch eine KG-Leitung in den Boden. Sie wird ca. 20 m lang werden. Eine 25er PE Leitung liegt auch schon an, die geht zurück in die Schmutzwassertonne im Filterkeller. Das Spülwasser des Endlosbandfilters soll in den Rohrkolbengürtel abgeleitet werden.

Noch ist mir nicht alles klar, wie ich es bauen werde und ob es auch so funktioniert, darum gebt gern etwas Feedback.
a) Das KG-Rohr wird ja zum Teil unter Wasser stehen, aber ich denke, das ist kein Problem. (Gegenwärtig führt die Entwässerung in einen Sickerschacht)
b) Bei einem langanhaltenden Regen wird Moor und Rohrkolbengürtel randvoll gefüllt sein. Da der Wasserspiegel etwas tiefer als Teichniveau geplant ist, kann dieses Wasser nicht in den Teich fließen, es wird ins umgebende Gelände abfließen - aber: Es könnte durch das prall vollgefüllte KG-Rohr am Senkkasten der Fallrohre auch herausgedrückt werden, hhhmmmm
c) Ich brauche für das KG-Rohr und das PE-Rohr jeweils eine Rohrdurchführung. Folie ist PVC. Hat jemand ne Idee, wo man ne preiswerte und haltbare, dichte Durchführung schießen kann?
d) Beim PE-Rohr schwebt mir oben so ein "Waschmaschinenkrümmer" vor. Beim Pumpen soll es ja keine Fontäne geben und nach Pumpende soll das Wasser nicht wieder zurück in den Filterkeller gedrückt werden. Ideen?
e) Als Substrat für den Rohrkolbengürttel werde ich wahrscheinlich ~ 10cm Bodenaushub nehmen. Die Folienwand wird sicher etwas schräg sein (Wassertiefe mind. 50cm!)  - wie sichere ich das Substrat gegen das Herunterrutschen? Die Folie sollte unsichtbar bleiben. Und vermörteln á la NG ist mir zu aufwendig. Hatte auch schon nachgedacht, einen Betonring in die Mitte der Folie zu modellieren, dieser könnte das Herunterrutschen des Substrats von der Uferzone vermeiden. (also ne Cost-Excellence-Teil-Panzerung)
Hier aktuelle Bilder und das Konzeptschema:

         

Wie gesagt,  her mit frischen Ideen!!!!


----------



## Teich4You (3. März 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Bei einem langanhaltenden Regen wird Moor und Rohrkolbengürtel randvoll gefüllt sein. Da der Wasserspiegel etwas tiefer als Teichniveau geplant ist, kann dieses Wasser nicht in den Teich fließen, es wird ins umgebende Gelände abfließen - aber: Es könnte durch das prall vollgefüllte KG-Rohr am Senkkasten der Fallrohre auch herausgedrückt werden, hhhmmmm


Das Problem habe habe ich in ähnlicher Variante auch.
Meine Versickerung kann bei Starkregen auch nicht alles so schnell abnehmen.
Sehr gut hier zu sehen, wo ich noch ein Revisionsrohr an der Versickerung hatte.
Das hatte ich am Ende ca. 60-80cm über Rasenkante verlängert, aber es kam immer noch raus.
Das Rohr gibt es heute nicht mehr. 




Das Wasser staut im Rohr zurück und sollte es mal extrem viel werden, würde es an der Kontrollklappe des Fallrohr wieder rauskommen. 
Ich habe keinen Senkkasten.
Aber bei dir wäre es dann tatsächlich möglich.
Daher würde ich bei dem Beet einfach einen absichtlichen Überlauf einbauen, sofern eine überschwemmte Wiese bei euch kein Problem ist.



Rhabanus schrieb:


> Beim PE-Rohr schwebt mir oben so ein "Waschmaschinenkrümmer" vor. Beim Pumpen soll es ja keine Fontäne geben und nach Pumpende soll das Wasser nicht wieder zurück in den Filterkeller gedrückt werden. Ideen?


Warum muss das PE Rohr von unten reingeführt werden an der tiefsten Stelle?
Da es eine gepumpte Leitung ist, würde ich die über den Rand in das Beet führen.

Für 25mm PE Schläuche/Rohre gibt es auch Rückschlagventile.
https://www.pvc-welt.de/Rueckschlagventil-2fach-Klemme_1


----------



## trampelkraut (3. März 2017)

Das  Problem beim Rückschlagventil ist das die Leitung im Winter nicht leerläuft, und Frostschäden an der Leitung entstehen können. Es sei denn der Filter wird im Winter nicht betrieben, dann könnte man über dem Rückschlagventil ein Entleerungsventil einbauen.


----------



## Zacky (3. März 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Das Spülwasser des Endlosbandfilters soll in den Rohrkolbengürtel abgeleitet werden.



Wie soll es dort hin gepumpt werden? Man bedenke, dass das Spülwasser nicht nur grün ist, sondern auch gröbere Schmutzpartikel beinhalten könnte, die nicht einfach durch ein Pumpenrad bewegt oder zerkleinert werden. Hier sollte noch etwas eingeplant werden, was den groben Schmutz von der Schmutzwasserpumpe fernhält.

Da ich mich in einem ähnlichen Gedankenspiel befinde, schwebt mir vor, dies dann mit einer kleinen Hebeanlage aus dem Sanitärbereich zu versuchen. Darin befindet sich ja schon ein Häckselwerk und eine Pumpe, die das Schmutzwasser samt zerkleinerten Schmutz über weite Strecken drücken kann. Ob es mit dem Schmutz (insbesondere Fadenalgen die ganz schön zäh sein können) aber tatsächlich fertig wird, weiß ich nicht und darum grübel ich auch noch an dieser Idee.


----------



## tosa (3. März 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ob es mit dem Schmutz (insbesondere Fadenalgen die ganz schön zäh sein können) aber tatsächlich fertig wird,



glaube ich nicht das die das schafft. ich habe dafür eine Pumpe mit sehr großer Schmutzkorngröße genommen und die Fadenalgen (sofern ich mal welche habe) werden vorher abgeschieden.


----------



## Rhabanus (3. März 2017)

Danke für euer Feedback, Männer..... 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Senkkasten. Aber bei dir wäre es (Überschwemmung) dann tatsächlich möglich. Daher würde ich bei dem Beet einfach einen absichtlichen Überlauf einbauen, sofern eine überschwemmte Wiese bei euch kein Problem ist.


Ich hatte einen Gedankenfehler. Mein Sinkkasten ist 10cm über Teichniveau. Wenn das Moor also überläuft, habe ich - theoretisch - noch etwas Luft im Sinkkasten. Aber es kann natürlich sein, dass soviel Wasser nachströmt und durch Trägheit / Verschmutzung usw. nur langsam von KG-Rohrende zu Überlauf Moor schafft, dass es ähnlich wie auf deinem Video oben rausquillt. Da könnte mal einer ne Differentialgleichung über die dynamischen Vorgänge im KG-Rohr ableiten .....
Die überschwemmte Wiese ist bei mir erwünscht. SIehe Stichwort _Feuchtwiese_, weiter oben im Fred.




Teich4You schrieb:


> Warum muss das PE Rohr von unten reingeführt werden an der tiefsten Stelle? Da es eine gepumpte Leitung ist, würde ich die über den Rand in das Beet führen.


Ich würde es von unten einführen, weil es sehr starr ist und so straight zur Wasseroberfläche geführt werden kann. Was sichtbares über den Rand will ich nicht haben. AUch ist die Gefahr, dass das Rohr über kurz oder lang im Wasser liegt. Wenn dann die Pumpe aus ist, saugt´s mir das Moor/Rohrkolgengürtel leer und der Filterkeller taucht ab. Nee, nee, in diesem Fall keine kommunizierende Röhre!!
Rückschlagventil klingt in der Theorie ganz nett. Ich ärgere mich ja jetzt mit der provisorischen Lösung schon, dass nach Pumpenende die Schmutzwassertonne wieder ein gutes Teil vollläuft. Aber ich gehe davon aus, dass da auch ne ganze Menge Dreck dabei ist, welcher mir das Ventil ziemlich rasch zusetzen wird.




trampelkraut schrieb:


> Es sei denn der Filter wird im Winter nicht betrieben,


Ja, im Winter ist alles deaktiviert. (Solange mir keiner Kois reinsetzt )



Zacky schrieb:


> Hier sollte noch etwas eingeplant werden, was den groben Schmutz von der Schmutzwasserpumpe fernhält.


Geplant ist ein Stück Sieb, welches Fadenalgen, Blätter, __ Frösche & __ Molche abhält, in die Schmutzwassertonne gefördert zu werden.....



tosa schrieb:


> ich habe dafür eine Pumpe mit sehr großer Schmutzkorngröße genommen


Ich habe mich ja im letzten Jahr von dir beraten lassen, tosa, und die gleiche Pumpe geholt. Bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit.

Wir entfernen uns aber wieder etwas von meinen Fragen ...... Zu den Punkten c) ..... e) würde ich gern noch etwas Input haben wollen......

LG Michael


----------



## misudapi (18. März 2017)

Hallo Michael,
zu Punkt e)
wären Pflanzringe was für dich. Die könnte man terrassenförmig aufbauen und bepflanzen. Es gibt ja viele verschiedene Größen und Formen.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Rhabanus (20. März 2017)

Hallo Susanne,
danke für deinen Tipp.
Ich bin mittlerweile der Meinung, dass das Substrat nicht ins Rutschen kommen wird. Der Bereich/Grundfläche ist relativ groß und die Tiefe 50cm im Verhältnis flach. Für  Reinigungsrabeiten werde ich mir ein Brett rüberlegen.
Die Gefahr ist, dass Pflanzringe sehr wahrscheinlich sichtbar sein werden. Ich will ja eher einen natürlich wirkenden Sumpfbereich.
Ich werde die Grube demnächst mal ausheben und dann am Objekt schauen, ob´s so klappt, wie ich denke.
Lg Michael


----------



## mitch (20. März 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Die Gefahr ist, dass Pflanzringe sehr wahrscheinlich sichtbar sein werden


welche Gefahr soll den von den Ringen ausgehen:  hoffentlich nix gesundheitsschädliches

aber wenn alles gut wächst siehst du eh nix mehr davon (keine Gefahr mehr) und hättest eine gute Auflage für dein Reinigungsbrett.


----------



## Rhabanus (9. Mai 2017)

Es kommt wieder etwas Bewegung in die Sache ..... Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut ..... 

Eine Animation der Ufergrabenzone, vor einiger Zeit entworfen:

 

Hier mal ein Schnitt:

 

Gegenwärtig siehts so aus. Rechts daneben die einzelnen Zonen, wie ich sie bei einer Begehung am Wochenende nun final vorstelle:
   

Der Übergang Dachentwässerung (KG110) durch einen Folienflansch in eine Drainageleitung. Konstante Uferhöhe soll durch Rasenkantensteine sichergestellt werden. Stimmt ihr mir zu, den Folienflansch ~ 20cm neben dem Rasenkantenstein zu positionieren? So bekomme ich darüber eine schöne Uferböschung hin (~45°). Ich überlege, oben an der Wulst etwas Ufermatte anzukleben. Eigentlich will ich den Bodenaushub als Substrat wieder dort reinbringen - aber ich fürchte, über die Zeit sackt mir das alles in Richtung tiefsten Punkt ab und die kahle Folie ist sichtbar. Da ich keine weitere Kapillarsperre einbauen will, darf ich die Ufermatte nur leicht hinter den Scheitelpunkt des Wulstes ziehen, sonst saugts mir den Teich (Rohrkolbengürtel) leer....   (Folie will ich hinter dem Rasenkantenstein einbuddeln)
   

Meine momentanen Fragen - danke euch schon mal für Feedback darauf:

Ufermatte ja/nein - keine kahle Folie sichtbar! Ufer soll auch bewachsen sein
Kann man die Form verbessern? (habe versucht einige Schwünge (Landzungen) zwischen Feuchtwiese und Rohrkolbenbucht zu gestalten, um es möglichst naturnah zu "designen")
Flanschausbildung - so wie ichs mir vorstelle (s. Foto)?
wie empfehlt ihr PVC Folie zu schweißen/kleben? Ich habe zwei Stellen, wo ich etwas anstückeln muss mit Material, welches ich woanders abschneiden werde (rechteckiges Folienstück hatte ich mir letztes Jahr schon besorgt) / Kleben mit Tangit (wie auch PVC-Rohre) oder wird das nicht halten?

Höhen - auf der Skizze oben ist die Rasenkantenhöhe 5cm tiefer als das Teichniveau gezeichnet. Ich überlege, diesen Wert im Bereich der Feuchtwiese so zu lassen, als Überlaufbereich (falls es mal zu stark regnet). Im Bereich Schwimmteich und Steinbeet würde ich die Ufersteine 1...1,5cm höher machen (also -3,5 ...4cm unter Teichniveau) um das überlaufende Wasser hier nicht rauszulassen. Was meint ihr? (auch bzgl. Vermeidung eine kahlen Uferwalls)

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Stimmt ihr mir zu, den Folienflansch ~ 20cm neben dem Rasenkantenstein zu positionieren?



 ==>  den Flansch direkt an der kante einbauen, dann einfach nur noch ein stück KG (ablängen auf Böschungsbasis) von der Teichseite her einstecken und dann anböschen

so hatte ich damals meine Ränder gemacht (ohne kleben + Ufermatte) 









die randsteine sind dann sehr schnell unter dem grün verschwunden (der rasenteppich mit trass wird so hart das du keinen nagel mehr durchbekommst ==> wurzelschutz )


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (9. Mai 2017)

Hallo Michael

Ich hab meine Folie im Filtergraben an der einen Seite an die Randsteine angeklebt und die Ufermatte verdeckt mit Edelstahlteppichschienen festgeschraubt.
Medium 24813 anzeigen
Und im Sommer sieht man da nichts mehr
Medium 30983 anzeigen
Natürlicher als mit Randsteinen sieht es aus, wenn du den Rand einfach schräg auslaufen lässt. Ich habe dann als Begrenzung und zu Kaschierung der Kapilarsperre Findlinge mit Trasszement auf die Matten gesetzt. Ist mittlerweile auch schön eingewachsen.
Medium 30980 anzeigen
Nur so als Idee.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin mit deinem Projekt!

Grüße, Knut


----------



## Rhabanus (9. Mai 2017)

Danke für euer Feedback, mitch & Knut.
Um keine zu starken Faltenbildung der Teichfolie zu haben möchte ich nach Setzen der Rasenkantensteine im Teich eine Böschung modellieren (~30°), siehe auch das Bild oben mit der roten Markierung. Ich will also nicht lotrecht mit der Folie runter an de rInnenseite der Steine.
Mitch, denkst du, dass das statisch ein Problem geben könnte? Ich würde alles von beiden Seiten mit Sand einschlämmen, da ist alles fixiert.
Wenn es gute Gründe geben sollten, dass der Folienflansch mit den Rasenkantensteinen irgendwie verbunden sein sollte, kann ich auch einen zusätzlichen Stein ~ 20cm in Richtung Teichmitte setzen.
Kann deine Bilder leider nicht vergrößern. HAst du sie als "Thumbnails" in Originalgröße eingesetzt?
Du hast also 0-8-15-Rasenteppich genommen? Warum sollte er hart werden? Von den Wurzeln der Pflanzen innerhalb des Teichs denke ich geht keine Gefahr aus .....

Knut, wie meinst du das mit dem "Schräg auslaufen"? Ich will ja oben ein waagerechtes Level haben, damit mir das Wasser nicht an der tiefsten Stelle abhaut. Und weil ich nicht soviel nacharbeiten will, auch über die Folgejahre (unterfüttern....) will ich die Uferlinie mit Rasenkantensteine modellieren. Eine direkte Kapillarsperre habe ich nicht bzw. definiere ich, dass ich keine brauche. Wenn etwas Wasser in die Umgebung abhaut, ist das OK. Ist ja eine Sumpfzone mit wechselnden Wasserständen.
Soll auch ganz einfach ausgebildet sein. Findlinge habe ich ja schon am Hauptteich....


----------



## Rhabanus (9. Mai 2017)

mitch, ich habe das Originalbild nochmal gefunden .... hier.
Das mit de mTrasszement könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass der Rasenteppich steif wird und so nicht mehr aufschwemmt. Alternativ müsste ich ihn ja an die Folie ankleben....


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Kann deine Bilder leider nicht vergrößern. HAst du sie als "Thumbnails" in Originalgröße eingesetzt?



ab da kannst guggn: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/220628/ 



Rhabanus schrieb:


> Wenn es gute Gründe geben sollte


wäre halt etwas stabiler den flansch mit etwas mörtel fixieren zu können.



Rhabanus schrieb:


> hast also 0-8-15-Rasenteppich genommen? Warum sollte er hart werden?


weil der mit trasszement getränkt ist



Rhabanus schrieb:


> Ich würde alles von beiden Seiten mit Sand einschlämmen, da ist alles fixiert.


du meinst wohl die Böschung unter der folie?  die rasenkanten sind aber im mörtelbett oder ?


----------



## Rhabanus (9. Mai 2017)

Japp. die RAsenkantensteine würde ich ins Mörtelbett stellen. Dann von beiden Seiten mit Sand anschrägen und einschlämmen. Vielleicht oben (mindestens) noch Vlies runter oder die Kanten der Steine nochmal rundflexen. Dann die Folie geschmeidig rüberlegen.
(NG empfiehlt ja die Treppentechnik bzw. Schrägen, um zu großen Faltenwurf der Folie zu vermeiden)

Der Flansch soll ja nur abdichten. Wo er im Endeffekt positioniert ist, ist mir im Grunde egal. Und wenn ich mal ranmuss, muss ich nicht endlos Beton wegpickern ....



mitch schrieb:


> weil der mit trasszement getränkt ist


Ja, darum wird er hart. Ich meine, warum will ich ihn hart haben wollen?  Und Low-cost-Baumarktrasenteppich ist absolut ausreichend?


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Und Low-cost-Baumarktrasenteppich ist absolut ausreichend?


als wurzelsperre ja, kannst aber auch vlies nehmen - das saugt sich aber ned so gut voll und sollte vorher mit ner stahlbürste aufgerauht werden


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (10. Mai 2017)

Hallo Michael

ich meinte nur, dass es nicht so natürlich aussieht, wenn man das Ufer (Rand) mit Randsteinen enden lässt.
Eine gerade Linie (wie bei mir am Zaun) kommt in der Natur halt nicht vor.

Schöner wirkt es, wenn man dies aufbricht. Das habe ich bei meinem Teich an der einen Seite so gelöst. Gibt dort auch versteckt eine klare Kante (und in dem Fall auch eine Kapilarsperre) aber ich habe das dann schräg weiterlaufen lassen und darauf Findlinge in Trass gesetzt (3. Foto, Ufer rechts vom Bachlauf). Damit sollte eigentlich auch die Saugwirkung der Matte außer Kraft gesetzt sein!?!

Hier zwei Ideen, wie man das bei dir machen könnte (ohne Kapilarsperre)

   

Je nach Boden und Böschungswinkel könntest du auch auf den Randstein verzichten.
Bei denen musst Du auch aufpassen, dass die dir nicht im Laufe der Zeit weg sacken...

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## Rhabanus (11. Mai 2017)

Hi Knut, 
danke für dein Feedback - und besonders für die Skizzen!

Die Rasenkantensteine, die ich setzen will, sind unter der Folie und damit nicht sichtbar. Zum Kiesbeet will ich ne mehr oder weniger gerade Linie nehmen. Zum Teich folge ich einfach der Teichlinie (es soll ja der Eindruck entstehen, dass beide Teiche eigentlich ein Teich sind ), zur Feuchtwiese hin will geschwungene, natürliche Linien nehmen (Segmente der Rasenkantensteine).

Um es bei mir relatib natürlich aussehen zu lassen, will ich jedenfalls keine Steine auf der Uferlinie haben. Siehe erstes Bild. Die Folie geht unters Erdreich. Der Rasen darüber wächst fast in den Teich rein. Keine Kapillarsperre, da nur Nebenteich / Moor / wechselnde Wasserstände.

 
Von innen kommt natürlich Substrat, welcher hier nicht gezeigt ist. Ich befürchte, dass trotzdem die Folie auf dem Uferwall früher oder später freiliegen wird. Da könnte ich mir die Ufermatte bzw. eine Low-Cost-Version davon vorstellen. Sind immerhin ~ 35m Uferlinie. Hätte natürich gerne, dass in diesem Bereich Uferpflanzen oder __ Moos wächst, welches den Wall kaschiert.
 
Hier nochmal meine Skizze, wo ich denke, dass der Folienflansch (Regenwassereinleitung) am besten aufgehoben ist. Sollte die wenigsten Falten / Verwerfungen in der Teichfolie hervorrufen.


----------



## mitch (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo Michael,



Rhabanus schrieb:


> es soll ja der Eindruck entstehen, dass beide Teiche eigentlich ein Teich sind


dann würde ich die anböschung im Rohrkolbenteich machen (zumindest den rand zum ST hin), dann hat das Grünzeugs auch gleich die richtige tiefe für die wurzeln, sonst fängt der effektive Pflanzbereich erst nach 1m an.



Rhabanus schrieb:


> welches den Wall kaschiert.


die Rasenkanten sind doch nur 5cm breit, die sollten schnell überwachsen sein. den Rasenteppich würde ich einfach von oben mit dübeln auf den Rasenkanten festmachen (v2a schrauben)


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo Michael,

Jetzt hab ich es auch kapiert 

Wie Mitch schon geschrieben hat, dass ist kein Problem, wenn das Substrat im Beet möglichst hoch gefülllt wird.
Der Rasen wird dann schneller das überwachsen, als du denkst.
Da musst du eher aufpassen, das es sich nicht zu sehr ausbreitet.
Wenn Ufermatte oder Kunstrasen, dann auf den Randsteinen oben festdübeln. 
Entweder verdeckt wie bei mir oder einfach mit Edelstahl-Dachdeckerschrauben.
Ich habe Schienen genommen, da ich die angeklebte Folie noch zusätzlich stabilisieren wollte.
Aber das ist bei dir eigentlich nicht nötig.

Das wird bestimmt richtig gut! 

Viele Grüße 

Knut


----------



## Rhabanus (11. Mai 2017)

Moin, ihr Lieben,



mitch schrieb:


> ...dann würde ich die anböschung im Rohrkolbenteich machen (zumindest den rand zum ST hin), dann hat das Grünzeugs auch gleich die richtige tiefe für die wurzeln, sonst fängt der effektive Pflanzbereich erst nach 1m an....


Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Also den von mir gezeigten Schnitt (Uferwinkel ~ 30° mit Folie) soll es über den ganzen Teichumfang geben. Du, meinst, ich soll mit der Folie gleich runter (90°) und dann die Böschung mit Substrat modellieren? Hhhhmmm, wenn es keine Probleme mit den Falten in der Folie gibt, wäre das auch zu überlegen. Ich hab noch die NG-Anleitungen im Hinterkopf: eher Treppen und Rampen als die Quader/Bassinform...



Wie_der_Eisbaer schrieb:


> Wenn Ufermatte oder Kunstrasen, dann auf den Randsteinen oben festdübeln.


Mit dem Festdübeln scheint ne gute Idee zu sein, hatte ich noch nicht auf´m Radar. Nach NG soll ja die Ufermatte unten entweder festgeklebt oder auf der ersten Terasse mit Steinen befestigt werden. Weil sie sonst aufschwemmt. Nun, diese erste Ebene habe ich ja nicht. Vielleicht ist der Rasenteppich so preiswert, dass ich ihn länger als 50...60cm machen kann und er vom Substrat auf dem Teichgrund gehalten wird ..?

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Rasenteppich? Er muss synthtisch sein, damit es ihn auch noch in 10 Jahren gibt. Aber das Zeugs, welches im Baumarkt ist, hat doch kürzere Nadellängen und ist dichter gewebt, so dass Wurzeln gar nicht recht durchkommen, oder?


----------



## mitch (11. Mai 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Rasenteppich?


ja   den ohne Noppen auf der Rückseite 

besorge dir ein kleines Musterstück und schlemm es mit einer dünnen Zementpampe (eigentlich nur Zement,ohne Sand) ein.
ein paar tage aushärten lassen und dann mal probieren einen Nagel durchzuklopfen - dann weißt du was ich meine


wenn du mit der Folie gleich runter (90°) gehst ist die Böschung auch bepflanzbar (wie an einem echten Rohrkolbenteich)

 




Rhabanus schrieb:


> Hhhhmmm, wenn es keine Probleme mit den Falten in der Folie gibt,


welche sollte es denn deiner Meinung nach geben


----------



## Rhabanus (11. Mai 2017)

Naja, weniger Falten, bessere Ausnutzung der Foliengröße ..... obwohl, ne Falte hat wohl immer 2x 180° Knicke (wie Thorsten C immer beschreibt), ob das verdeckte Stück nun 1 oder 5m² groß ist, ist ja grundsätzlich kein Problem ....
.... wie gesagt, habe bisher noch keine Erfahrung mit Folieverlegen am Stück.


----------



## Rhabanus (12. Mai 2017)

Hi mitch, deine Skizze oben hat mich nachdenklich gemacht.
*Option 1:* schräge Folie (dein rechtes Bild)
Vor einem Jahr habe ich mein Test-Ufergraben hergestellt, siehe hier.
Ein Jahr später sieht er so aus. Das Substrat (ca. 5cm Gartenerde) ist durch Regen abgewaschen und die blanke Folie ist sichtbar.

     

*Option 2:* senkrechte Folienwand (dein linkes Bild)
ich bezweifle, dass ich den Substartwinkel von ~30° so hinbekomme. Wenn ich den Sand einfülle, wird das ne Modderpampe und wenn sich alles gelegt hat, ist der Teichgrund voll mit Sand, und die vertikale Wand sichtbar. 
Die Argumente von NG für flache Hänge sind: mehr Teichfläche möglich mit der gleichen Foliengröße / steilere Hänge - mehr Falten (ggf. geringe Kältefestigkeit der Folie: Bruch) / Steilhänge lassen sich durch ein Sand-Lehm-Gemsich nicht abdecken / Folie rutscht am Steilhang durch ihr Eigengewicht runter

Da ist guter Rat teuer. 

LG Michael


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Da ist guter Rat teuer.


die Erfahrung kostet nix   das Lehrgeld muss man aber immer noch selber zahlen 





Rhabanus schrieb:


> .... wie gesagt, habe bisher noch keine Erfahrung mit Folieverlegen am Stück.


dann ist es ja an der Zeit - ist leichter als ne Tupperdose mit Frischhaltefolie auszulegen



Rhabanus schrieb:


> steilere Hänge - mehr Falten (ggf. geringe Kältefestigkeit der Folie: Bruch)


ich denke da soll Substrat angefüllt werden - wie sollen sich da die großen Falten bewegen können und brechen, Mikroschwingungen werden wohl keine auftreten



Rhabanus schrieb:


> Steilhänge lassen sich durch ein Sand-Lehm-Gemsich nicht abdecken


ja da ist irgendwo eine grenze, aber wolltest du hier nicht __ Rohrkolben pflanzen , der ist froh wenn er etwas mehr Futter um die Füße hat. da kannst gut anschütten - bis zum Rand halt
zur Not ist ja noch der "gepanzerte" Rasenteppich da der die Folie schützt (z.B. UV, böse __ Blicke und andere Widrigkeiten die der Folie an den Kragen wollen)




Rhabanus schrieb:


> Folie rutscht am Steilhang durch ihr Eigengewicht runter


wenn du es so machst ==>


Rhabanus schrieb:


> Mit dem Festdübeln scheint ne gute Idee zu sein, hatte ich noch nicht auf´m Radar.


dann rutscht auch nix.


----------



## Rhabanus (12. Mai 2017)

Bis jetzt gehe ich noch davon aus, so ein gewisses Höhenprofil im Rohrkolbenteich zu haben. Also in der Mitte eine Wassertiefe von ~40...50cm. Am Rand dann natürlich auf null ansteigend. Ob der Sand wirklich da liegenbleibt, wo ich ihn hinschiebe?  (Meine Sandburgen an der Ostsee hielten alle so ~20 Minuten)

Viel Futter um die Füße heißt aber auch höhere Verwurzelung. Da ich mein Dreckwasser da reinpumpe, wird der Teich irgenwann mal verlanden und ich muss wieder Platz schaffen. Mit nem Bagger komme ich dann aber nicht mehr ran....

Mikroschwingungen vielleicht nicht, aber nach ~ 10 Jahren ist vielelicht mal ne Reinigungsaktion nötig, ich trete auf so ne Falte, Weichmacher ist zu 70% raus - und -Knack!!


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Da ich mein Dreckwasser da reinpumpe, wird der Teich irgenwann mal verlanden und ich muss wieder Platz schaffen


... wird also eine art Deponie    für das Dreckwasser vom EBF

1. Möglichkeit: dann die verrohrung so machen das man leicht einen neuen Rohrkolbenteich anlegen kann ....  

2. Möglichkeit: einen Emscherbrunnen vor den Rohrkolbenteich bauen - damit könntest du die Reinigungsaktion nochmals um ein paar jahre verschieben


----------



## Rhabanus (30. Aug. 2017)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
heute melde ich mich wieder mit einer Frage an euch.
Die Folienverlegung für das Feuchtgebiet steht an und ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, wie ich den Übergang Regenwassereinleitung - Folienflansch - Drainageleitung mache.
So siehts gegenwärtig aus:

         

a) Ist die Position (auf Achse des KG-Rohres bezogen) des Folienflansches so OK? Weiter zurück (in Richtung Rasenkantenstein) will ich nicht gehen, da bekomme ich nur unnötig Falten in die Folie
b) wie hinterfüttere ich den Flanschbereich? Einfach Erde/Sand oder Magerbeton?
c) Ich erwarte im Flanschbereich, wie auch an anderen Stellen, starke Falten in der PVC-Folie. Was ist besser, die Falten legen oder sie aufschneiden und kleben? (Habe Oase PVC-Folienkleber, da ich sowieso eine Stelle anlängen muss / NB: Wasserstand in meinem Biotop ist durchschnittlich 30...35cm max)
d) Überlege noch, wie ich den vorhandenen Rest 80er Drainagerohr in den 110er Folienflansch bekomme. Vielleicht hole ich mir noch ein kurzes STück 100er Drainagerohr, um im Teicheinlauf keine abrupte Rohrquerschnittsänderung zu haben. Nach paar Metern kann ich ja von 100 auf 80 wechseln....

Wenn ihr Ideen habt, her damit!

LG Michael


----------



## mitch (30. Aug. 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Überlege noch, wie ich den vorhandenen Rest 80er Drainagerohr in den 110er Folienflansch bekomme.


es gibt doch die Reduzierstücke DN 110/75, möglicherweise geht da das Drainagerohr dran


----------



## Rhabanus (29. Jan. 2019)

So, das Projekt ist fertig!! Ne kurze Doku ist hier zu finden.


----------

